

Pagd - a highly pluggable static site generator - slynux
https://github.com/prataprc/pagd

======
JeremyMorgan
What would be the benefits of this over something like Jekyll or Octopress?

~~~
slynux
pagd has got lot of additional features and it is very much extensible.
[http://pythonhosted.org/pagd](http://pythonhosted.org/pagd)

~~~
dkuntz2
Is it really more extensible? Jekyll has the means to execute arbitrary code
as well, which means it can do basically anything Ruby can do. I assume that's
the same with pagd, but with python code... But that doesn't make it more
extensible.

~~~
slynux
its not about language's capability. Its about using extensions/plugins to
support multiple formats and things in the templating language.

